# Nez Pierce Pass Predictions



## Cheeks (Nov 29, 2012)

I have an early season Selway permit, and as the planning is starting, I'm wondering about the access. It looks like the snowpack is at 80ish% and that the melt has already started. Does that bode well for being able to drive into Paradise on May 17th?

Thanks!


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

Best of luck, I’m envious!


----------



## MThikergirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I live here in the Bitterroot. We are losing snow fast (it dropped roughly 10% over 10-ish days). Unless something major happens I would guess that you should be able to get there in May. You could always call the West Fork Ranger Station as well. I know in the past the bitterroot national forest's Facebook page does a variety of road/area updates in the spring as well.


----------



## Cheeks (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the beta, looks like I may have jinxed it. Does anyone have the contact info for the Snowcats or the monster trucks or whoever can take people over Nez Pierce when it's still snowed in?


----------



## MThikergirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I talked to someone from the West Fork Ranger station yesterday 5/11/22, and they told me that they are not plowing out the road to Paradise this year (staffing shortages). I'm guessing you won't be able to get there in a few days. The gauge is reading 22in of snow at New Perce camp. But it's supposed to be close to 70 on Sunday, and 60's on Monday with rain in the forecast as well. I would call the west fork ranger station, but you may have to leave a message and wait for a call back.


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

Cheeks said:


> Thanks for the beta, looks like I may have jinxed it. Does anyone have the contact info for the Snowcats or the monster trucks or whoever can take people over Nez Pierce when it's still snowed in?


Mountains to Waves Shuttles (406)-207-2021


----------

